# INDIAN LAKE FATHERS DAY OPEN 06/19 KMTT DELAWARE 06/05



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

*Our Fathers Day open event is on for 06/19 ant the Moundwood ramp. We will take off at safe light and that is probably a little before 6 am. This is a hugely successful event with usually over 50 boats. Lots of Father/Son/Daughter/Wife/Girlfriend teams. It is great to see that and celebrate Fathers day. Usually we have 80-90% sign up at the ramp and there is no late fee. I would ask to please try to pay and pre register before it makes us able to get done quicker and launch. Go to the webpage for more info.
*
*http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OPENS/FathersDay14.html*
*
Also KMTT is having there Delaware event 06/05 at the Dam Ramp (SW Ramp). Fish one or fish the rest. Last event was at Clearfork and we had 38 boats. This is only a 100.00 entry fee tournament. For more info go to the Knox Marine Tournament Trail webpage.*

*http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/KMTT.html*


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I have results up on the website for Delaware. Congrats to Lape and Westfield for your victory. Over 30 boats again this circuit should fill next year for sure.

*http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/KMTT.html*


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Been fielding quite a few call about hours of the Indian Lake Fathers day event. We will launch before 6am if registration is complete otherwise we are projected to leave at 6am and fish till 2:30pm. I am paying for 6 teams to help me (my crew) so it will once again be a smoothly run event and nobody fishes for free except the team that won boat 1 last year. All fish care systems will be set up and I am going to limit the amount of bags at the tanks due to the warm weather. You may only use our bags that will be provided at the event. Already have quite a few pre signed and expect a big turnout as usual. Also see lots a family related teams pre signed for the event so I just wanted to say to all the fathers out there Happy Fathers day. See you at the event.

Jami


----------

